

Beaker Notebook v1.2 released - spot
http://BeakerNotebook.com

======
spot
Among many improvements, this release has: • Support for Java and Scala,
including sharing classes with Groovy. • Support for running Python2 and
Python3 at the same time. • A better method of finding and configuring
language backends. • Support for Processing via p5.js. • New APIs for
reflection, scripting, and dashboards. • Works with old Mac hardware and old
Mac operating systems. • Standard output and error output now appear below the
cell that produced them instead of in a unified panel. • Too many performance
and bug fixes to count.﻿

------
dahveed311
Looking forward to using this with multiple Python support!

